# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  dječja kozmetika i testiranje na životinjama

## mommy_plesačica

Kao pravi Lush fanatik, AA-a kupam isključivo njihovim krutim uljnim kupkama (btw, od jedne mu je nestao ekcem na nožnim prstićima) pa me oduševilo kad sam prošle godine vidjela da će prodavati dječji šampon Assisi. Međutim, nisam ga mogla nigdje kupiti, prodavačice su mi poklonile jedan, ali mi nisu htjele reći zašto ga neće biti u prodaji.
Prošli tjedan sam kupovala neke stvari za sebe pa sam usput pitala planiraju li pokrenuti neku liniju samo za bebe/djecu i saznala da se to ne može dogoditi jer zakoni EU i RH nalažu da sva kozmetika namijenjena djeci MORA biti testirana na životinjama!   :Evil or Very Mad:  Drugim riječima, apsolutno sve što u RH možemo kupiti za kupanje potomaka je testirano na životinjama.
Da li ste to znali?
Znam da nekima nije važno je li kozmetika testirana na životinjama ili ne, ali meni je to jedan od najvažnijih kriterija za kupnju.

----------


## ivarica

dala si mi odgovor na pitanje koje me muci vec neko vrijeme, a to je zasto je weleda na crnoj listi. uvijek sam se pitala pa sto to jos imas testirati, sve je u tim samponima testirano i zasto bi se neka tvrtka tako diskreditirala. a to je obaveza  :shock:   :Mad:  

u lushu meni kazu s cim se djeca mogu kupati (ali nema oznaku kao djecje) ali imam problem da ivar vise voli ove stimulativnije.

----------


## BusyBee

Prvi put ovo cujem. I jako me zalosti.
Jer sam do sada kupovala iskljucivo marke deklarirane da ne testiraju, a nigdje nije bilo spomena da se to ne odnosi na djecje proizvode.

Trebalo bi provjeriti. (E se kupa s Honey I washed the kids)

----------


## seni

malo vam upadam s nesto drukcijim pitanjem, ali vidim da je rijec o lush-u ( i ljubiteljicama  :Smile:  ), pa cu pitati.

ima li luch neki dobar deodorant koji zaista ne popusta.
dugo sam upotrebljavala anti-perispirant od vichy-a, ali bih u principu prestala sa anti-perispirantima.
probala sam deo od hausche, i iako inace volim njihove proizvode, deo mi nije dobar, jer "pusta".
da li ste probali neki deo od luch-a, koji vam je dobar?

----------


## LeaB

> Drugim riječima, apsolutno sve što u RH možemo kupiti za kupanje potomaka je testirano na životinjama.
> Da li ste to znali?
> Znam da nekima nije važno je li kozmetika testirana na životinjama ili ne, ali meni je to jedan od najvažnijih kriterija za kupnju.


Zar je stvarno tako. Ja živim u uvjerenju da se proizvodi koje doma trošimo ne testiraju...
Čitala na listi prijatelja životinja i to nam je svetinja.

----------


## LeaB

> dugo sam upotrebljavala anti-perispirant od vichy-a, ali bih u principu prestala sa anti-perispirantima.


Ne smiješ tu izjaviti da koristiš Vichy. To su glavni testirači.  :Razz:  

 :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

> malo vam upadam s nesto drukcijim pitanjem, ali vidim da je rijec o lush-u ( i ljubiteljicama  ), pa cu pitati.
> 
> ima li luch neki dobar deodorant koji zaista ne popusta.
> dugo sam upotrebljavala anti-perispirant od vichy-a, ali bih u principu prestala sa anti-perispirantima.
> probala sam deo od hausche, i iako inace volim njihove proizvode, deo mi nije dobar, jer "pusta".
> da li ste probali neki deo od luch-a, koji vam je dobar?


nisam od lusha, ali fenomenalan mi je od rituals
http://www.rituals.com/

----------


## seni

ajoj, ajoj, pa vidis da se skidam.   :Wink:  
i cekam odgovor.

ali ja sam i poklonica lush-a, hauschke, welede, logone....
ali ne volim osjetiti miris znoja. ni mrvicu.  :/

----------


## ivarica

> seni prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> dugo sam upotrebljavala anti-perispirant od vichy-a, ali bih u principu prestala sa anti-perispirantima.
> 
> 
> Ne smiješ tu izjaviti da koristiš Vichy. To su glavni testirači.


a uz to, i (kršitelj koda)ovi su   :Razz:

----------


## zrinka

> ajoj, ajoj, pa vidis da se skidam.   
> i cekam odgovor.
> 
> ali ja sam i poklonica lush-a, hauschke, welede, logone....
> ali ne volim osjetiti miris znoja. ni mrvicu.  :/


ja imam od lusha, njihovu plocicu, isto se skidam od vichyja

ok je, dobra je, al nije bolja od vichyja   :/

----------


## seni

kako mislis (kršitelj koda)ovi? (taj (kršitelj koda) je kao alien. nevjerojatno!)
sto nije l`oreal?

ivarica, ti taj rituals narucujes preko interneta?
nisam tu marku jos nigdje vidjela. doduse pogledati cu na linku da li ima u becu. nisam ga jos proucila, samo sam bacila pogled.

----------


## seni

> seni prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ajoj, ajoj, pa vidis da se skidam.   
> i cekam odgovor.
> 
> ali ja sam i poklonica lush-a, hauschke, welede, logone....
> ali ne volim osjetiti miris znoja. ni mrvicu.  :/
> 
> ...


znaci zrinka, lush te nije odusevio?
evo ja cu u intenzivnu potragu, pa kad nadem nesto jednako dobro ili bolje od vichyja, javim.  :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

> kako mislis (kršitelj koda)ovi? (taj (kršitelj koda) je kao alien. nevjerojatno!)
> sto nije l`oreal?
> 
> ivarica, ti taj rituals narucujes preko interneta?
> nisam tu marku jos nigdje vidjela. doduse pogledati cu na linku da li ima u becu. nisam ga jos proucila, samo sam bacila pogled.


i l'oreal je (kršitelj koda)ov   :Razz:  

rituals kupujem u njihovoj trgovini u staroj vlaskoj

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Što se tiče Lushovih dezića, koristila sam Aromacreme koji mi je favorit, kao i ona dva kruta (Aromaco i Arom...nešto). Upozorenje ako kupujete one okrugle pločice - Fuwari u kombinaciji sa znojem mi je uništila boju na ružičastoj lanenoj tunici. :grrrrr: Meni nikad nisu "popustili" što se tiče mirisa.

----------


## seni

hvala.
u zagrebu fakat ima svega.

ma je si ti sigurna, da je l`oreal (kršitelj koda)ov? sto nije njihova vlasnica gda lilien be..... koja se nalazi medu najbogatijim zenama svijete na forbesovoj listi?

----------


## ivarica

> hvala.
> u zagrebu fakat ima svega.
> 
> ma je si ti sigurna, da je l`oreal (kršitelj koda)ov? sto nije njihova vlasnica gda lilien be..... koja se nalazi medu najbogatijim zenama svijete na forbesovoj listi?


dijelom (kršitelj koda)ov, oni svugdje zagrizu

----------


## -Sanja-

Ja sam mislila da je Nivea na bijeloj listi!?
Oni imaju dječju liniju.

----------


## BusyBee

Nivea je sigurno na bijeloj listi (Beiersdorf) zato i kazem da bi ovaj podatak o regulativi djecjih preparata trebalo provjeriti.

Meni jako dobro (ne)smrad znoja kontrolira Niveni roll-on bez mirisa. Sve drugo mi radi i zestoke alergije.

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Ako netko može provjeriti, neka javi! Ja sam informaciju dobila od djelatnica Lusha. 
Znam da postoje kozmetički proizvodi koji nisu testirani na životinjama, ali se u njihovoj proizvodnji koriste komponente koje jesu testirane. Možda se to ne uzima u obzir na tim bijelim listama?

----------


## Pingu

Preporučam Urtrekam !

----------


## Luna Rocco

Drugim riječima, apsolutno sve što u RH možemo kupiti za kupanje potomaka je testirano na životinjama.
Da li ste to znali?
Znam da nekima nije važno je li kozmetika testirana na životinjama ili ne, ali meni je to jedan od najvažnijih kriterija za kupnju.[/quote]

I meni je to jedan od najvažnijih kriterija - reci, zar i DM-ovi i Niveini proizvodi, pa oni su na bijeloj listi? :?

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ovo gore je citat mommy plesačice i moje pitanje je upućeno njoj - odnosno, može odgovoriti i netko drugi ako zna, samo da vas ne zbuni forma jer izgleda kao da repliciram sama sebi.  :Razz:

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Kao što rekoh - ne znam. Lushu je stopirana prodaja Assisi šampona zato jer nije testiran na životinjama i to je bio preduvjet za puštanje u prodaju u RH. Naravno, oni ne pristaju i zato tog šampona nema na tržištu. 
Meni je isto palo na pamet da bi Urtekram trebao biti cruelty-free, ali se to ne poklapa s ovom informacijom iz Lusha.

----------


## BusyBee

Ja sam skepticna prema toj info, probat cu saznati nesto o tome ovih dana. Iako, ne bi me cudilo.

Na bijelim listama obicno pise da li tvrtka sve testira ili samo neke sastojke/sirovine. Bar je nekad tako bilo.

----------


## nuna

Ne zelim biti nepristojna, samo sam neupucena, pa molim da me netko uputi: na koji se nacin testiraju proizvodi namijenjeni ljudima , ako se ne testireju na zivotinjama (bas ne vjerujem da ne postoji analogija medju testiranim sisavcima)? Prije nekoliko dana na tv je bila reportaza kako Johnson&J. testira na ljudima. Znaci li  to da se svi proizvodi koji se ne testiraju na zivotinjama zapravo testiraju na ljudima (kao sto je slucaj npr. sa zelatinom), ukljucujuci i moju obitelj? To me STRASNO muci. HELP!

----------


## BusyBee

Prvo i jako vazno, ljudi drugacije reagiraju an iste proizvode  sastojke od zivotinja na kojima se testiraju za ljudsku uporabu.

Alternative 1

Alternative 2

Alternative 3

Animal Testing (procitaj si linkove na dnu pod See also :Smile:

----------


## nuna

Hvala!
 Spremila sam si stranice pa cu ih detaljnije pogledat sutra. sad sam procitala na brzinu i dojmilo me se. Slike su grozne, brojke jos gore


> ..."estimates of the animals used in the United States each year range from 10 million to upwards of 100 million," and that their own best estimate was "at least 17 million to 22 million."


A dojmilo me se i na zadnjem linku ovo "za" i "protiv". Danas jos ocito nema potpune alternative za sve vrste testova. Ali da se netko ne bori , nikad nikakve alternative ne bi ni bilo. 
Najvise se zivotinja,prema ovim stranicama, iskoristava na znanstvenim ustanovama, a onda slijede kompanije.
*BusyBee*


> Prvo i jako vazno, ljudi drugacije reagiraju an iste proizvode sastojke od zivotinja na kojima se testiraju za ljudsku uporabu.


Prema ovim stranicama, nekad da, a nekad ne.Kako procjenjuju ?




> Non-animal tests are generally faster and less expensive than the animal tests they replace and improve upon.


Pa zasto onda vlade koje financiraju znanstvene ustanove te kompanije gladne profita  uopce rade tolika ispitivanja na zivotinjama? Ovo mi stvarno nije jasno!
 I , na kraju , klanjam se ovim zivotinjama jer je njihova zrtva imala utjecaja na ljudske zivote:



> History
>   The earliest references to animal testing are found in the writings of the Greeks in the third and fourth centuries BCE, with Aristotle (384-322 BCE) and Erasistratus (304-258 BCE) among the first to perform experiments on living animals (Cohen and Loew 1984). Galen, a physician in second-century Rome, dissected pigs and goats, and is known as the "father of vivisection." [17]
> 
> Animals have played a role in numerous well-known experiments. In 1796, Edward Jenner extracted pus from pox-infected cows to inoculate James P(kršitelj koda)s against smallpox. The virus was the top cause of mortality in England before Jenner's work. In the 1880s, Louis Pasteur convincingly demonstrated the germ theory of medicine by giving anthrax to sheep. In the 1890s, Ivan Pavlov famously used dogs to describe classical conditioning. Insulin was isolated first from dogs in 1922, and revolutionized the treatment of diabetes. On November 3, 1957 a Russian dog named Laika became the first of many animals to orbit the earth. In the 1970s, leprosy multi-drug antibiotic treatments were developed first in armadillos, then in humans. In 1996 Dolly the sheep was born, the first mammal to be cloned from an adult cell.

----------


## Sanja

> LeaB prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  seni prvotno napisa
> ...


Samo nekih 20-30 % dionica.   :Razz:

----------


## BusyBee

Stigao mi odgovor od Prijatelja zivotinja:




> Testiranje kozmetickih proizvoda na zivotinjama nije povezano s tim kome su ti proizvodi namijenjeni (odraslima ili djeci), vec je takva odluka stvar politike testiranja odredjene tvrtke. Ako neka tvrtka ne testira proizvode na zivotinjama, onda to vrijedi za sve njihove proizvode. U Hrvatskoj je testiranje na zivotinjama uredjeno Zakonom o dobrobiti zivotinja ( www.prijatelji-zivotinja.hr/index.hr.php?id=292 ), koji ima vrlo sture odredbe o tome i po tom zakonu u Hrvatskoj je dozvoljeno testiranje kozmetike na zivotinjama, kao i prodaja kozmetickih proizvoda koji su testirani na zivotinjama u drugim zemljama. Od 1.1.2007. u Hrvatskoj ce vrijediti novi Zakon o zastiti zivotinja ( www.prijatelji-zivotinja.hr/index.hr.php?id=789 ), kojim je zabranjeno testiranje kozmetickih sastojaka i finalnih proizvoda na zivotinjama. Od 2009. bi na razini cijele EU trebala vrijediti zabrana testiranja kozmetike na zivotinjama, kao i prodaja kozmetike koja je testirana u nekoj od zemalja izvan EU, o cemu mozete vise saznati na www.prijatelji-zivotinja.hr/index.hr.php?id=571.
> 
> Prodavacica Lusha nije ocito imala tocnu informaciju pa joj skrenite na to pozornost ako cete svracati u Lushovu trgovinu, kako ne bi kupcima davala netocne informacije. Inace, Beiersdorf vise nazalost nije na bijeloj listi, jer su nam u sluzbenom dopisu naveli kako ne testiraju finalne proizvode na zivotinjama, ali kupuju sastojke koji su testirani na zivotinjama. Stoga Vam za djecju njegu s bijele liste preostaju DM-ov Babylove ili Bübchen.
> 
> O alternativnim metodama testiranja mozete vise saznati na www.prijatelji-zivotinja.hr/index.hr.php?id=285,  www.prijatelji-zivotinja.hr/index.hr.php?id=286 i www.prijatelji-zivotinja.hr/index.hr.php?id=287.

----------


## BusyBee

Sori sto svi linkovi nisu automatizirani, zaboravila sam provjeriti, a samo sam kopi-pejstala odgovor s maila (nadam se da mi ljubazna aktivistica Prijatelja zivotinja nece zamjeriti).

----------


## lonni

Steta za taj sampon od Lusha, meni su njihovi bili super kada sam imala problema s vlasistem. Kod Lusha mi nije jasno zasto izbacuju iz prodaje neke linije (npr. Potion i Skinny Dip).

 Jel vidio netko nove "zelene" Baby Love pelene u DM-? Ne znam njemacki pa mi nije po cemu su ekoloske - jesu li razgradive, od cega se rade? Probali smo ih i bas su dobre, njezne za kozu.
 Tko je ono jednom pisao o recikliranom toalet papiru, da nije dobar? Nisu valjda ovo reciklirane pelene?

----------


## lonni

ispravak - pa mi nije jasno zbog cega su zelene

----------


## mommy_plesačica

BusyBee, hvala   :Love:  
Ionni, pretpostavljam da neke linije u Lushu ukidaju ako im padne prodaja. Mene je dotuklo   :Rolling Eyes:  kad su bez najave ukinuli šampon Gentle Lentil koji sam koristila godinama.

----------


## BusyBee

> Mene je dotuklo


Sori, ali bas me   :Laughing:

----------


## brigita2

> Nisu valjda ovo reciklirane pelene?


Zamislila sam si u glavi kak iz korištenih pelena skidaju kakicu i pišalinu i rade nove reciklirane pelene. Ovo me baš nasmijalo. Mislim da nema tehnologije koja bi to mogla izvesti. Ajde napiši što piše na pelenama pa ću ti prevesti.

----------


## tira

u Australiji rade prometne znakove od pelena (ne od onih ekoloških, već od standardnih). Zanima me koje vi pelene koristite (od ovih koji koriste jednokratne). Ja sam prestala koristiti Pampers  jer su od P&G, pa sam koristila babylove...vi? Mislim, mi smo već veeeliki, nemamo više pelene, al me svejedno zanima...

----------


## lonni

brigita - malo sam smotana, sad sam tek skuzila da ima hrv. prijevod -  "ne sadrze suvisne sirovine, celuloza je izbijeljena kisiko, a sam postupak ne djeluje ptetno na okoliš. Celuloza potječe iz šuma s održivim razvojem. Gornji sloj je 100posto razgradiv, onaj koji upija više od 20 posto. Ambalaza se moze kompostirati".
  eto po tome su ekoloske

 ono "dotuklo" ja kuzim   :Wink:

----------


## ra

> Stigao mi odgovor od Prijatelja zivotinja:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 Inace, Beiersdorf vise nazalost nije na bijeloj listi, jer su nam u sluzbenom dopisu naveli kako ne testiraju finalne proizvode na zivotinjama, ali kupuju sastojke koji su testirani na zivotinjama. Stoga Vam za djecju njegu s bijele liste preostaju DM-ov Babylove ili Bübchen.


 zar i "moja" nivea   :Crying or Very sad:  .....

----------


## ivarica

upitnik: EU se priprema zabraniti pokuse na životinjama


Komisija je u postupku revidiranja Direktive o zaštiti životinja korištenih u pokusne i druge zdravstvene svrhe iz 1986. (Direktiva 86/609/EEC), koje treba biti dovršeno do početka sljedeće godine. Dio ovih priprema sastoji se i u konzultiranju javnosti, kako bi se uvidjelo kako javnost razmišlja o tom pitanju. 

Upitnik se može ispuniti do 18.8.2006., a Prijatelji životinja pozivaju građane da se odazovu u što većem broju i izraze svoje mišljenje o pokusima na životinjama. 

Društva za zaštitu životnja pozivaju se na: 



potpunu zabranu korištenja svih primata

iskorijenjivanje dupliciranih pokusa na životinjama (gdje je jedan te isti test učinjen dvaput)

proširenje okvira Direktive da uključi sve životinje koje su sposobne osjećati bol
zabranu određenih pokusa na životinjama uključivši i zabranu:
– uporabe životinja u vojnim istraživanjima 
– pokusa na životinjama koji uključuju testiranje duhana i alkohola
– pokusa na životinjama koji uzrokuju teške ili dugotrajne ozljede
– uporabe genetski modificiranih životinja
– ubijanja životinja u svrhu seciranja


Ispunite upitnik. Argumente će uvažiti Europska komisija prilikom izmjene Direktiva 86/609/EEC:


http://ec.europa.eu/yourvoice/ipm/fo...imentalanimals

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

pa i Bübchen je od (kršitelj koda)

----------


## ruby

Moja najbolnija točka!!! Uvijek i strogo pazim da u mojoj kući nema ništa testirano na životinjama!! I do sada nije bilo. Sad sam malo zbunjena radi dječje kozmetike.
Firme koje ne testiraju na životinjama, testove rade na ljudima dobrovoljcima. Bar one za koje ja znam.

----------


## ms. ivy

> pa i Bübchen je od (kršitelj koda)


nemoj zezat  :shock: 

imaš neki link?

upravo sam andreju kupila njihovu kremu za lice. babylove mi smrdi.

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

kako da ne 
http://www.babyservice.de/buebchen

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

a ima i ovdje
http://www.dienestreus.at/produkte/?url=baby/

----------


## ms. ivy

sva sreća da sam provjerila prije   :Razz:

----------


## BusyBee

:shock: 
Neka jos dm proda udio (kršitelj koda)u i onda stvaaaaaaaaarno.... Iako, sad kad vidim da je Bubchen (kršitelj koda)ov, ne vjerujem im uopce da im sastojci (bar neki) nisu testirani na zivotinjama. :namig

----------


## -Sanja-

Možemo li se, molim vas, vratiti na Niveu?
Je li na bijeloj ili ne?

Ja sam se nakupovala Niveinih proizvoda jer sam mislila da su "bijeli".
Sve detergente sam zamijenila dm-ovim proizvodima.
Odričem se i Shiseida (ne mogu vjerovati da su oni na crnoj listi jer se furaju na prirodnost i japansku tradiciju i bla bla što sam ja popušila...), MM je ostao bez Gilettea i molim Vas još jednom potvrdite da je Vichy crn poput vlade iz Vichya  :Sad:  jer im je gel za skidanje šminke savršen (naravno ukoliko ga nisu testirali)

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

cini mi se da niko ne spominje Penaten,pa me zanima za njih

----------


## klmama

penaten je johsonon&johnson, ako se ne varam.

----------


## klmama

> :shock: 
> Neka jos dm proda udio (kršitelj koda)u i onda stvaaaaaaaaarno.... Iako, sad kad vidim da je Bubchen (kršitelj koda)ov, ne vjerujem im uopce da im sastojci (bar neki) nisu testirani na zivotinjama. :namig


ma daj, znaš da neće. dm nije proizvođač.

----------


## BusyBee

Nivea vise nije na bijeloj listi.
Klmama, od kojeg proizvodjaca dm ima proizvode pod svojoj robnom markom? Tko proizvodi za njih?

----------


## dajana5

Pozdrav svima   :Smile: . Ja nisam često na forumu, al evo, tek sam se logirala i odmah naišla na temu koja me zanima. I mene zanima kupovina proizvoda sa bijele liste i baš me razočaralo da i Nivea više nije tamo  :shock: . A kupovali smo je svi;ja,mm i malena (osim šampona). Kako mi je super za moju curicu šampon Becutan - Alkaloid, Skopje (jedini je ne pecka za oči) zanima me je li i on na bijeloj listi (ako znate za taj podatak)? Nadam se da je.

----------


## ninocka

> Možemo li se, molim vas, vratiti na Niveu?
> Je li na bijeloj ili ne?
> 
> Ja sam se nakupovala Niveinih proizvoda jer sam mislila da su "bijeli".
> Sve detergente sam zamijenila dm-ovim proizvodima.
> Odričem se i Shiseida (ne mogu vjerovati da su oni na crnoj listi jer se furaju na prirodnost i japansku tradiciju i bla bla što sam ja popušila...), MM je ostao bez Gilettea i molim Vas još jednom potvrdite da je Vichy crn poput vlade iz Vichya  jer im je gel za skidanje šminke savršen (naravno ukoliko ga nisu testirali)


koliko znam za niveu ona je na bijeloj listi zato jer je pokazala dobru volju i SMANJILA broj testiranja na životinjama, ali i dalje testiraju.
  :?

----------


## retha

> MM je ostao bez Gilettea


Mos pliz objasnit,pa nisu valjda i oni (kršitelj koda)ovi?

----------


## ruby

Gillete testira na životinjama. Nisam sigurna čiji je, P&G možda.

----------


## ruby

Gillete testira na životinjama. Nisam sigurna čiji je, P&G možda.

----------


## ruby

Gillete testira na životinjama. Nisam sigurna čiji je, P&G možda.

----------


## ruby

Gillete testira na životinjama. Nisam sigurna čiji je, P&G možda.

----------


## ruby

Gillete testira na životinjama. Nisam sigurna čiji je, P&G možda.

----------


## Arkana10

> Pozdrav svima  . Ja nisam često na forumu, al evo, tek sam se logirala i odmah naišla na temu koja me zanima. I mene zanima kupovina proizvoda sa bijele liste i baš me razočaralo da i Nivea više nije tamo  :shock: . A kupovali smo je svi;ja,mm i malena (osim šampona). Kako mi je super za moju curicu šampon Becutan - Alkaloid, Skopje (jedini je ne pecka za oči) zanima me je li i on na bijeloj listi (ako znate za taj podatak)? Nadam se da je.


ovo je link na njihovu stranu Alkaloid kontrola kvaliteta kolko ja znam oni nemaju zivotinje za testiranje. A potpisali su neki sertifikat od EU kojim se zabranjuje testiranje na zivotinje. Potrazicu jos vise podataka pa ti javim.
[urlhttp://www.alkaloid.com.mk/default-mk.asp?fromSearch=1&ItemID=038FF28938C5F84FBA3450F  C6D71C63A]Alkaloid za nas[/url]

----------


## Arkana10

hiperlink je trebao biti ovako 
Alkaloid za nas

----------


## LeaB

> Nivea vise nije na bijeloj listi.


  :Crying or Very sad:  

Ja sam pala s Marsa. Tek sada vidjeh.
Znači cijela kupaona nam ide u smeće.

----------


## a zakaj

> Znači cijela kupaona nam ide u smeće.


kad je vec kupljeno - zar (ekoloski gledano) nije bolje potrositi?

----------


## LeaB

a zakaj, je naravno. Mislih na to kak sam se baš navikla na neke njihove stvarčice...

----------


## a zakaj

i ja trosim zadnje kapi garnier fructisa iz zaliha stvorenih prije osvijestavanja, i za razliku od balee tak mi fino mirisi, pa si mislim, tko me tjerao da se osvijestavam...  :Wink:

----------


## dajana5

Arkana10, hvala ti.  



> potpisali su neki sertifikat od EU kojim se zabranjuje testiranje na zivotinje


 Obradovala si me s ovim što si napisala.  Već sam kupila neke proizvode od Lush-a, samo što nemaju neku kozmetiku za djecu pa ne mogu skroz prijeći na njihove proizvode.

----------


## mamma Juanita

i ja sam se danas šokirala kad uvidjeh da je i Bubchen (kršitelj koda)ov  :Sad:  .
ajmo probat pobrojat kozmet. proizvode koji nisu (kršitelj koda)ovi i nisu testirani na životinjama:

-Babylove (DM)
-Becutan

-Urtekram, weleda, Lush, dr Hauschka-što je na kraju s njima :?

----------


## ruby

Ispričavam se na ovih sto istih postova što su otišli   :Embarassed:  ! Ispada da stvarno mrzim Gillette, haha!

----------


## mamma Juanita

ivarice, ovi Rituals, jel znaš jel oni testiraju na životinjama?

----------


## dajana5

Lush ne testira na životinjama.
http://www.lush.hr/?lang=hr&section=...66c8361e65ba92[/code]

----------


## mamma Juanita

kozmet. proizvodi koji nisu (kršitelj koda)ovi i nisu testirani na životinjama:

-Babylove (DM)
-Becutan
-Lush

-Urtekram, weleda, dr Hauschka-što je na kraju s njima?

----------


## ornela_m

> ...
> -Urtekram, weleda, dr Hauschka-što je na kraju s njima?


weleda

SAFE INGREDIENTS - Weleda pride ourselves on providing affordable, effective products *which have not been tested on animals* and have a tradition of safe use which extends over 80 years.


 Dr. Hauschka 
...
We have always tried to organize our processes and procedures in such a way that they cause as little harm as possible to the world in which we live. *This also means, of course, that we do not perform or commission animal testing* of any of the Dr.Hauschka cosmetic products or their raw materials...

----------

